# Any positive stories with day 5 transfer of 2BB and 1BB blastocysts



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

I had ET today and had 2BB and 1BB blastocysts put back.  The embryologist was very positive but they are not the top grade blastocysts and so although its good I kind of feel a little bit flat for some reason.  Does anyone have any positive stories about transfers of such quality blastocysts?  Thanks x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hey Rosebud, my clinic always say if the embryos get to blast stage then they are strong, so I would not worry to much about the grades. On my last transfer of two blasts i told the embryologist not to tell me the grades as if they were low i didn't want to feel any negativity towards them, and guess what both my embryos stuck and I'm nearlly 20weeks pregnant with twins. I found out after my OTD that one embryo was top quality and the other poor, which is why they put two in. Just goes to show that the poor graded ones stick too 

Try stay positive. and good luck. Hope you get a bfp!!!

Lucy xxx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Lucy.  That is very inspiring indeed.  Twin boys!  How wonderful! Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy!! R xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Rosebud

I agree with Lucy, try not to focus on the grading of them too much.  They have made it to blastocyst so they must be good embryos  

Definitely going to do what Lucy did and not ask for grades on my next cycle.  I think too often we get caught up in the things we can't control and they have a massively negative effect on our thoughts thereafter!  Sending lots of   to you and hope you get to see that BFP very soon!

Congratulations Lucy!


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Daisy-Chain - thanks for your reply and good luck to you with your treatment.  I think there's a lot to be said for Lucy's approach and, if I have the strength, I might try that the next time.  They were 8 cell at day 3 and if I'd had them transferred at that stage I'd probably be feeling more positive even though its a good sign that they have got further than that.  Just heard from the clinic that the others which they were leaving for another day were not suitable for freezing   .  I'm feeling more positive following these posts ... so thanks ladies.  Back to chilling on the couch for today. R xxx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Just wanted to add Rosebud that i had 11embryos going on.day 4 and then on day 6 (day after transfer) none of the remaining 9 were good enough to freeze so i know exactly how you feel. its like there is no back up plan, well that's what i thought and my lovely DH just kept saying we don't need a back up plan.. them two little embryos inside you are our plan...how right was he  lol

Don't be hard on yourself though everyone gets negative then.positive through the 2ww its one of the most stressful things I've ever been through. I believe everything happens for a reason so lets hope this is your time  xx


----------

